# Raining and still worthless post without pics...



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Well, right now it's raining, at the ride, we only go a few chippy-chippy at the end of the ride.

Warp, Rene, Oscar, Adrian and myself got at Chiluca around 8:50 or so (for one, I got there earlier and was ready before everyone else, yeah!). Usually, everybody waits for me for everything, now at least, they didn't have to wait to start riding.

Adrian cut his hair and looks human now. Well, mostly human, I suppose. 

After everybody got ready, we headed to Las Hojas. Boy, that was a tiring climb! puff, puff, puff.... I think I lost a lung in that section! I was so out of shape, I was slower than normal for the whole ride. This was my first ride with an I-pod. I only used on fireroad climbs, since this climbs are not fun and dull, and I was by myself, and no one to talk to.... well, as if I had the energy to talk!

Well, at least, I also got to ride yesterday, even if it was only an urban run in Chapultepec!

On the way up, a group of somehting like 20 motorcyclist went by, caught me on a turn, so I just had to wait for everyone to pass and hope they knew what they were doing and didn't use me for ramming practice.

We did a fast downhill run from Las Hojas which I had never done (forgot the name of the trail). You had to watch where you were going, but 100% rideable. And at least, my bike behaved at the level demanded, the rider was hanging on for dear life! I really enjoyed that section!

We got then to Colosio (well, that wall was painted all over and a localito was placed in there, but I think the name of the trail is fixed), and got down through Tierra Roja. Pretty nice section. I chickened out on a chute (I always chicken out on this one, and everytime I think that next time I'll do it).

We got to the fireroad that leads from the Eses (yea, those 'inches Eses), and we rode to the river crossing. We did some trails, and I saw that the Submarine Pit was no more! I guess Xinte's fixing decided they didn't want any submarines this rainy season! I just heard my bike exhale a relief sound when it saw the Submarine Pit gone!

Then, rather than going through the forest, Oscar decided to 'cut' and just get fast to Espiritu Santo. That was a gruelsome fireroad climb! More puff... puff... puff......

We talked for a while at Los Piolos at Espiritu Santo. And we decided to head back this time through the woods. We took a bit of road, and then when we got to the first valley, it was like 'Pee time'... Everybody find a tree... coordinate, and at the sound of three... pee like you mean it! It was kinda funny. Shame I didn't brought my camera.

We rode a bit, then climbed some sections. On a nice downhill singletrack, I was riding well... until I fell. I screamed 'wait for me, I fall',,, and I just heard, 'take any one'...  Okay, actually, it didn't hurt the bike, and I'm fine and without pain (from that fall). 

At another point, they took a climb to get to a downhill run, I just decided to skip that section and did a simpler ride, but that was also fun. I met the guys when they encountered a broup with a weird Whyte bike with a strange contraption to make a suspension fork. It might work pretty good, but I really don't have a clue, and no intention to buy one. Talk about how many pivots. Makes a certain Commencal seem like a single pivot....

Well, originally, we have thought to climb through Tierra Roja, but Tlaloc decided to start belching and promising a nice downpour! So, climb through Las Eses... After that, just straight for the car. We did get some chippy chippy on the last section, but by the time when we got to the cars the rain decided to stop. 

We said goodbye and left our merry way.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

Cheers looking forward to go to chiluca sometime


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

We werent so lucky at SNT with the rain...
It rained all night, so it was very wet. It also rained during most of the day, although it was not very hard most of the time. El Muerto soaking wet is gnarly  
Something funny happened also. I was just happily riding along when I suddenly looked at my drivetrain, and my chain had dissapeared :lol: I didnt even notice it. I managed to find it like 100m up the trail, but without the missing link (like sram's powerlink). I had to continue without a chain. Actually, its pretty fun

Im looking forward to Chiluca this next Sunday. Who's going this time?


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

I would like to go chiluca I think i'm in


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

me same hahahahah looks nice and tropical you know

however im in


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm in of course.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Sounds like a fun ride, I haven't done Chiluca in ages, maybe its time to head up there sometime!  

BTW, the contraption fork you said might be an old Proflex fork or an AMP one.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Sounds like a fun ride, I haven't done Chiluca in ages, maybe its time to head up there sometime!
> 
> BTW, the contraption fork you said might be an old Proflex fork or an AMP one.


Nope... it was a '02 (I guess) Whyte with a linkage fork... one the Jon Whyte designed for his bikes. Think a Noleen Chubby and a BMW Telelever had sex and this fork came out.

Just like this one, but a single pivot, not like the Quad-Link shown.

I'm guessing '02 because it was still a single pivot one, before the Quad-Link would hit the market.

And I had a blast yesterday.... Jack Sparragus put a devil-like rythm on the climbs, while Oscar was pulling really hard on the DH's. Aids was plain smoking on his short front travel rigid!!

I cleaned a section that's tricky, the entrance to the second chute on Tierra Roja.. It's a very tight descending left hander with a small step and ZERO tolerance for mistakes to your right... Penalty is going down a 6m deep cliff. I dabbed a foot, but cleaned it in a single stroke.

Las Hojas was unclimbable this time. Too many leaves on the ground and tryes were not biting.

Dirt was perfect yesterday at Chiluca. That beatiful intermediate soil where everything grips well... exception made for forestry soils where there were too many leaves. It makes for a nice skidding track. However the Louises and the Nobby Nics kept things in check.

the shortcuts we took was to make the ride shorter. We could argue about which route is best, but IMHO, Work= Force * Distance / Time and the shortcuts we took really make the ride less gruesome in the long run and shorter in time.

The Fireroad to Espiritu Santo saved us the climbs over the forest which are harder, especially with so many leaves on the ground. Rear tyre just spins and you have to walk. And after the forest, you have very gnarly climbs on concrete anyway.

The Eses were the perfect climb yesterday... Short, well groomed with lots of tracion and no sun. Tierra Roja would have put us through a very broken ground over a large amount of time. It would have been more tiresome despite the lesser incline.

Jack Sparragus and I were waiting for you when you fell... To be very honest, we didn't hear the "I fell" part. We thought you asked which way to go... and that's why Sparragus said "take any one" and we heard you asking some people camping which way we had taken.

Yeah, the pissing incident was very funny and crazy... There was a line of trees and at each tree there was someone pissing. That was nuts.

As I mentioned, I had a blast and I'm extremely happy with my bike. It's working really, really fine.

Just two quirks.. twice I think I had the cassette skipping. I don't think it was the chain, but I'm suspecting the pawls were not engaging. I'll pull it apart and check it for damage. At any rate, I'll try Hope to Warrant it if need arises.

the second was the fork... I really missed the oil level on the ETA and it was way too low. ETA not working and in the hurry at the trailhead, I may had put too much preload air in the AM1. It felt harsh.

Next weekend at Chiluca?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Nope... it was a '02 (I guess) Whyte with a linkage fork... one the Jon Whyte designed for his bikes. Think a Noleen Chubby and a BMW Telelever had sex and this fork came out.


What the Fork is that contraption!!!! :eekster:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> What the Fork is that contraption!!!! :eekster:


eeek! Yeah, thats what I thought when I saw that bike. BTW, it was pretty clean. But it had a coil fork rather than air....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> ......Jack Sparragus and I were waiting for you when you fell... To be very honest, we didn't hear the "I fell" part. We thought you asked which way to go... and that's why Sparragus said "take any one" and we heard you asking some people camping which way we had taken......


Lol! It was a fun ride anyway. I really didn't hurt after the fall and everything was fine. I yelled about two times I fell and got the same response, I always thought you understood which way. I just got up, walked a meter where I could restart and continued riding.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Nope... it was a '02 (I guess) Whyte with a linkage fork... one the Jon Whyte designed for his bikes. Think a Noleen Chubby and a BMW Telelever had sex and this fork came out.
> 
> Just like this one, but a single pivot, not like the Quad-Link shown.
> 
> I'm guessing '02 because it was still a single pivot one, before the Quad-Link would hit the market.


Jesus Christ! :eekster:

Soo, next week could we go to the North Shore thingy for a while?? Carrying a fullface is pretty damn annoying, so I wouldnt take it unless we went there


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Jesus Christ! :eekster:
> 
> Soo, next week could we go to the North Shore thingy for a while?? Carrying a fullface is pretty damn annoying, so I wouldnt take it unless we went there


Sure!!!

We can get there for a while and then we could make a shorter loop.

Aids was planning on making a photo-shoot, taking his real camera and just fool around. I'll discuss with Oscar how can we make it.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Sure!!!
> 
> We can get there for a while and then we could make a shorter loop.
> 
> Aids was planning on making a photo-shoot, taking his real camera and just fool around. I'll discuss with Oscar how can we make it.


Yayy  
Ive never been there, so I hope its not too gnarly...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Yayy
> Ive never been there, so I hope its not too gnarly...


check this one out...


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Warp said:


> check this one out...


Warp, you will need wider bars and bottom out


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn there are some stepdowns and gaps that are FYCKING HUGE!!!! I'll have to get drunk to pinn then


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

I cant do it blindfolded with one shoe on my mouth hahahahahaha
just kidding

it looks very very nice chiluca very very...

nice


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Warp, you will need wider bars and bottom out


I wouldn't try that crap... not even doped.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> I wouldn't try that crap... not even doped.


Wholy C r a p... I just pissed my pants just looking a it!


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

daaaaaaaam that s h i t looks crazeeeeeei!!! jesus I want to go


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

mtbgiovanny said:


> daaaaaaaam that s h i t looks crazeeeeeei!!! jesus I want to go


Yeah, it looks pretty gnarly :eekster: Those drops and the gap are too damn scurry

The smaller ramps, drops and the wallride look fun though


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah, it looks pretty gnarly :eekster: Those drops and the gap are too damn scurry
> 
> The smaller ramps, drops and the wallride look fun though


Yep they are doable, maybe we can get Roberto or Warp to pinn that gappp


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah, it looks pretty gnarly :eekster: Those drops and the gap are too damn scurry
> 
> The smaller ramps, drops and the wallride look fun though


ditto...

I want to try the same as this guy. and maybe some more; but i will succeed.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> I wouldn't try that crap... not even doped.


Wow it does look gnarly.... bummer that the video was not compressed really well...so it looked quite choppy...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> ditto...
> 
> I want to try the same as this guy. and maybe some more; but i will succeed.


Hahahaha. That guy is funny


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

yep they need pills


----------



## Perromtb (Jan 25, 2007)

Dayum! Chiluca looks pretty sweet! Me wants! (once my rim is fixed/replaced ...)


----------

